# موقع تصنيف المقاولين(شركات ومؤسسات) بالسعودية



## kotoz99 (22 مايو 2011)

مساهمة بسيطة لمن يريدون السفر للعمل بالسعودية 
موقع تصنيف المقاولين بالسعودية
حسب نوع النشاط
حسب درجة التصنيف
حسب المكان
الله الموفق للجميع ويارب ارشدنا للطريق الصحيح:1:
http://contractors.momra.gov.sa/ListOfClassifiedDefaultNewAJ.aspx


----------



## elmasry8 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## احمد رفعت عثمان (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اسال عن شركة الراشد للتجارة والمقاولات المحدودة وعنوانها شارع الامير عبد العزيز بن مساعد بن جلوى شارع الضباب الرياض


----------



## احمد المصرى25 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ياهندسه ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## saalaam (29 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks a lot ​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت لو تعرف معلومات عن شركة الدفع للتجاره والمقاولات


----------



## إعمار (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور وماقصرت اخوي


----------



## م/عبدالرحمن حسن (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ياغالي


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانى حميده (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وسام الفارس (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 يونيو 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng263241/?highlight=

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng240612/?highlight=


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (8 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووور جدا اخي


----------



## sherifmadkor (3 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## yaseenbamatraf (4 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sharaf911 (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

